# White Man Drove A Car Into Bus Stop Full Of Black People



## Southernbella. (Jul 9, 2019)

six injured, three of them critical.


The Facebook link takes you to live video of the scene.


----------



## Laela (Jul 9, 2019)

WHaaa? You can't even catch the bus while black.. SMH. Prayers to the victims of this unnecessary evil.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## jasmatazz (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Laela (Jul 9, 2019)

I read that it's an elderly, 80-something year old man.... it _could explain _why police released him and he's not in custody.

A couple weeks ago, a 75-year-old man slammed into parked cars and went wild in the streets of LA. How can you lose control of a vehicle if you're reversing and switching gears?  hmm...


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 9, 2019)

Laela said:


> I read that it's an elderly, 80-something year old man.... it _could explain _why police released him and he's not in custody.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, a 75-year-old man slammed into parked cars and went wild in the streets of LA. How can you lose control of a vehicle if you're reversing and switching gears?  hmm...



There is video of him at the scene sitting in his van. It’s not completely in focus, and is from a distance, but it doesn’t look like a frail 80 year old man to me. And he looks super casual about everything. 

Please post your source.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2019)

http://www.startribune.com/crash-at-north-minneapolis-bus-stop-leaves-people-injured/512470792/




Theresamonet said:


> There is video of him at the scene sitting in his van. It’s not completely in focus, and is from a distance, but it doesn’t look like a frail 80 year old man to me. And he looks super casual about everything.
> 
> Please post your source.


----------

